# Big sword in Freeport - NE 1 have details yet?



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

Just hearing lots of rumors, who has the skinny on the new 340 lb record broad bill?


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

im pretty sure that was some time back(correct me if im wrong), the picture is in this months gulf coast connections magazine


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Nope, bet you are wrong. I heard the same thing. The Coconut telegraph is a QUICK thing!!!!!! Esp. in the fishing world!


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey, I don't want to steal the thunder from Tim Thompson's record Swordfish catch yesterday ("Hold Out") so I hope he doens't mind me sharing some of the info and pictures. 

We were at Surfside Marina yesterday morning around 8:00 when Tim and his Dad came in to weigh the beast. Took 6 hrs to land the 340 lb Sword! I'll let Tim tell the rest of the story but it was fun to witness the new record being hoisted. Tim was a lot calmer than I would have been.......maybe it was the six hour whipping in the middle of the night. 

Congrats Tim on a the apparent record catch!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I saw them on the road home yesterday. If I had only known I would have pulled them over for some steaks. I bet they have a couple to spare!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

That's a beast all right. Nice job guys


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

WOW! Congrats to Tim. Hard to imagine hoisting that aboard in a center console.-Mike,


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice work! Congrats on a great job, I know how hard it is to keep the hooks in a fish like that.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I bet Moon Dog had a nice time cleaning it and chopping it up after a trip to get all the zip lock bags he could get find.


----------



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

wacker said:


> Nice work! Congrats on a great job, I know how hard it is to keep the hooks in a fish like that.


Actually, Tim will tell you he hooked it in the side fin (look close at the picture and see the fin closest to the camera) and had no control of the fish.....the reason for a 6 hr fight. He didn't know what he had on the line for the first 4 hrs until the fish made a run under the boat and heard what he thought was its bill whack the bottom of the boat.


----------



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

where did they put that beast in that boat


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Amazing catch. Congratulations to angler, captain and crew!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats on a great job, WoW!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

GREAT WORK GUYS !!!!!!! NICE SWORD !!! CONGRATS


----------



## 20Echo (Jul 21, 2008)

*Congrats!*

That is a fish of a lifetime! Great work fellas!:texasflag


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Guns Up said:


> Actually, Tim will tell you he hooked it in the side fin (look close at the picture and see the fin closest to the camera) and had no control of the fish.....the reason for a 6 hr fight. He didn't know what he had on the line for the first 4 hrs until the fish made a run under the boat and heard what he thought was its bill whack the bottom of the boat.


OMG! Talk about doing it the hard way.:cheers:


----------



## MakoT (Feb 22, 2005)

*Another Pic*

We were there at 8:00 as well. Ed Dorsey took this picture as they weighed it. They drew a nice crowd.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Great fish, congrats .


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

Guns Up said:


> Actually, Tim will tell you he *hooked it in the side fin *(look close at the picture and see the fin closest to the camera) and had no control of the fish.....the reason for a 6 hr fight. He didn't know what he had on the line for the first 4 hrs until the fish made a run under the boat and heard what he thought was its bill whack the bottom of the boat.


would that d.q it from beign a record?


----------



## Tunaholic (Aug 3, 2008)

*Huh-Oh*

Fish was foul hooked, don't count. Nuf sed.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Tunaholic said:


> Fish was foul hooked, don't count. Nuf sed.


Congratulations !!!!!

Foul Hooked or not it wound up in their boat ....... Nuf Sed 

*MB*


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Tunaholic said:


> Fish was foul hooked, don't count. Nuf sed.


That would be bull SSSSSSSttt. I dont care what happens if the fish hits a bait with multi hooks as long as one hooks stays in the fish it is caught. Please show me a RULE that says it don't count............................That is a great catch so don't let the TROLL WITH ONE POST UNDER HIS BELT mess with you.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW...congrats to captain and crew. good job guys.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Sword in the Stone*

Wow, had it been me, I would have been spooled. Great job!

Mike


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

only doesnt count if it is INTENTIONALLY foul hooked, i.e. snagging. thats IGFA, state rules are even more lenient in thier wording. Great fish and congratulations on a record.


----------



## going_east (Aug 11, 2005)

waiting to do that this summer out of SPI, and i dont care where it gets hooked, !!!!!!!!


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nice*

:dance:W.T.G Way to hang on to that loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong fight..:cheers:


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

Were yall fishing for swords or just get lucky? Awesome fish 6 hrs would kick my ***!


----------



## HOLDOUT (Aug 31, 2009)

*THANKS*

Hey fellas Tim here, I appreciate ya'll taking an interest in my catch. Honestly I didnt think it was a big deal until Jeff (Guns Up) told me he posted on here and I saw all the comments. I would post more details but they kinda started blurring together. :rotfl: maybe now ill start posting more often and get to know some of you guys. hope y'all had a great memorial day. 
P.S. if anyone lives in cypress and wants some steaks pm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

How do you keep that size fish cold for the ride in and weigh in time. so it doesnt spoil?

Awesome trophy!


----------



## HOLDOUT (Aug 31, 2009)

the 26 regulator has a motor bracket, all we could do was drag it up on to it and tie the head and tail up so it didn't drag, put some ice bags on top and haul arse. it was just me and my pops, he's 60! anything smaller than that and he would have fit in the forward ice box. It didn't spoil I can assure you of that. We had a huge family gathering today and it ate just fine. I'm going to be vacuum packing this stuff for the next week.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

HOLDOUT - Congratulations on an awesome catch. Certainly a memory you and your father will always hold special. I would love to hear the full details of your catch. Landing that beast and making it to the dock with just a two man crew is special. Hats off to you and your dad.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You , your dad, fishing trip and record fish for a round house. I'm jealous.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

congrats on a great catch.


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Regulator - $80,000
Gear on the boat -$4000
Trip to the shelf with your Pops - $500

Catching the new State record Sword and dragging it back to dock on your engine bracket ... PRICELESS!!!

Congrats on the new record!


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

Fishing with my dad (77) and my sons (15 & 11) is one of the greatest joys I have in life. The memories made can not be topped, although catching a swordie like this would really make it out of reach. Congrats to you and your dad on the great catch and great memory created.


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW!!! Congratulations!!!!!!
Wish I'd have been out there to see that in person!


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Congrats on the fish and the memory of a lifetime with your dad. That is great.


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

Truly a beast! Mega congratulations!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We were at the marina later that day, everyone was still talking about it, sorry we didn't get to see it, CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome catch and great job landing the beast. Enjoy them steaks......


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Spectacular, just you and your dad for 6hrs. on such a magnificant fish. Chaulk that one up as the best bonding time ever spent between son and father in a challenging situation. Your father should be proud.


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow congrats. Post up details once you get rested, we all love a good fishing story! And you guys definetly held your own, hence the boat's name hold out.


----------



## HOLDOUT (Aug 31, 2009)

I really appreciate all the kind words. Man, you guys really are 2cool. we were actually pre fishing for the shoot out, which i will be fishing, in my father in laws boat (michelle rae II). man was he jealous! he drove all the way down to surfside from cypress to see the pig before we chopped her up..... oh, thanks to the guys supplying the greenies. I guess Im going to have to come up with my one slogan I like "welcome, to the holdout" but i dont want to get sued.:help:


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

HOLDOUT said:


> I really appreciate all the kind words. Man, you guys really are 2cool. we were actually pre fishing for the shoot out, which i will be fishing, in my father in laws boat (michelle rae II). man was he jealous! he drove all the way down to surfside from cypress to see the pig before we chopped her up..... oh, thanks to the guys supplying the greenies. I guess Im going to have to come up with my one slogan I like "welcome, to the holdout" but i dont want to get sued.:help:


Congrats on the new state recored swordfish! Awesome job with a two man crew! A memory with your father that will last forever!


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

You did good, glad for you. That thing is a pig. Great job


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice, congrats to you and your dad


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

****! thats a beast!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## B and L R (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Tim, your dad dropped off some 2 inch steaks at his CPA's office from your big catch....shared some with us - we grilled one last night and it was the best! Thanks for a great dinner, Brian and Lynn


----------



## reddrum (Aug 11, 2005)

6 hour fight and both of your arms are still attached...better man then I am! Congrats on the fish of a lifetime!


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

wow, I bet that was one hell of a night for you two, awesome!


----------



## Mr. Bob (Jun 1, 2010)

Way to go, Tim!! You 'da man!
Uncle bob


----------

